#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸人動物猜謎 >  >  久違的猜謎時間w(?

## 夜落白櫻

說實在話，他不算是動物(?)
來猜出是哪個遊戲的哪個地區的哪隻角色吧~(唉

----------


## 洛雪狼

我猜是梅露可 我只是盲猜而已 所以地區完全不知道

----------


## 夜落白櫻

錯了w不是梅露可物語w
加油加油喔大家快猜w~((唉
提示一下:遊戲公司是SEGA

----------


## CORN庫爾

我知道（舉爪）是鎖鏈戰記裡的不死鳥使い”ピピ
前幾天有個傢伙跟我炫耀過所以記的很清楚（怨念）

不過這孩子真的好可愛＜３

----------

